# 1st European summer camp



## Paul Genge (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is an article on the 1st European summer camp.

Enjoy,

Paul Genge
Russian Martial Arts Northwest (UK)


----------



## jellyman (Sep 25, 2005)

Fantastic write-up!


----------



## Paul Genge (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone fancy doing a write up on Vlad's camp?

Paul Genge


----------



## RachelK (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Paul,
I just wanted to add my thanks for a great writeup. It's truly appreciated by those who could not be there. I posted a few thoughts on Vlad's forum regarding his camp (in the Camp 2005 folder). I also have some daily journals that I intend to type and add to that folder when I have the time.
A few other people posted about the camp, as well. Check the RMA forum if you are interested.
All the best,
Rachel


----------



## Paul Genge (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks Rachael I have already started reading your post on Vlad's site.


Paul Genge


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, thanks for sharing that!


----------

